# EE score question



## Andrea81 (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi all,

Just another few questions...............

Using a calculator tool, it would seem that my husband and I score 428, which I know from past draws falls short of a successful score.

We can either boost this by being successful in finding a job or by gaining Canadian work experience (which is impossible due to our family and financial commitments here in UK.

My question is; as we have neither at the moment (we are job hunting) what do we do about our application for EE...... do we wait? It would seem from our score, we wont be successful in being put into the pool and risk wasting a long time in receiving what we already know will be an unsuccessful application.

Also if we apply anyway and after applying for the EE we then we find a job, what happen to our application then........... can it be amended?

Or is there something I'm missing?

Thank in advance


----------



## sahil_rawal (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi,

Looking at the current EE CRS draws, it seems that the cut-off has got stuck to 450 and none practically knows if CIC will further drop the cut-off scores. Also, if you apply for EE and you are able to grab an offer letter later then automatically 600 points will be credited to your CIC profile. This will account to a total score of 428 + 600, making your profile stronger for the next draw.

Furthermore, waiting in the pool also does not seem to be a fair option as CIC is not bothered about the number of candidates in the pool with CRS scores between 350-449. I am also one of them. And its very difficult to secure a job offer while being outside of Canada. Currenlty, I am also left with no option. PNP is another way but they have their own rules of short listing the profiles.

It is very unclear that how and what is gonna happen to our profiles in the future. No one knows if our hard work will pay and CIC will select us or it will simply go waste. There is no minimum cut-off and due to the time taken by CIC in processing the profiles, things are getting confusing.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd say submit your application (after all, it costs nothing to submit an application to join the pool) and then join up with Job Bank (it helps match you up with potential employers who are looking to recruit new staff.

As stated earlier, in a different post, if you are lucky and get a job offer via the Job Bank that meets the criteria (employers will know what the requirements for seeking to employ a foreign employer), you should be able to update your EE profile and, at the next draw, you should qualify (assuming you meet the requirement).

Whilst you are waiting for the Job Bank to figure out what it's doing, you're still welcome to look for work on your own from the UK and, if you are lucky enough to get a job offer, you can still update your EE profile with this new information.


----------



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

My consultant says, they are pretty positive that the score will reduce eventually. They are so optimistic due to the fact that it is October already and there are about 6-7 draws remaining for this year.

Do you guys think, CIC will have 6-7 draws as stated by the immigration minister at the beginning of the year or they could just have as many as they want. I mean is there a minimum number of draws that they committed to have each (this??) year?

I see that the number of invitations so far this year are around 25,000 and I read somewhere that they used issue around 90,000 PRs anually until EE started. Is that correct? If yes, then why do you think they are issuing so few ITAs this year, not to mention the number of applications availing that ITA is going to be lesser than issues ITAs.

My score currently is just shy of 400 and being a single graduate (no masters) with zero foreign work-experience and degree, I don't see how many graduates world-over will manage to be invited. I got a over-all score of 8 and working on improving it further but I will still be short of points for the current 450 and I wonder if CIC thought about people like us. I also wonder, how many people that meet same exact criteria as me have applied and what their hopes are. Of-Course, I will be working on landing a job and maybe even PNP but that is too risky looking at the number of job offers for my job function in cities other than Ontario, Vancouver and Calgary.


----------

